# Ten Things I Want To Stop Saying to My Child



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Some of these demand changes from him, but those will happen in time.  In the meantime, the only person who can stop me saying these words is me, and me alone....  

1)  How many times have I told you....
2)  No means STOP!
3)  DON'T ignore me!
4)  I'm TALKING!
5)  Because I said so.
6)  Why haven't you done what I asked.... oh, you have.  (The one I'm most ashamed of - I should never pre-fail him, and if I think it's inevitable he's going to fail, why the heck am I asking it of him?!?!   )
7)  EAT your tea/breakfast
  Head up!  (When washing face/cleaning teeth etc)
9)  Be.  Quiet.
10)  Go away.  (This sounds worse than it is!  It started as a verbal shorthand for, "I've played with you, you're fed, warm, calm and happy, and I've given you something to do/watch and have explained I'm going to go to the toilet/kitchen/get dressed for two minutes and will be straight back and that I like to do some things in private so whatever excuse you think you have to suddenly really NEED to be in the same space as me will wait those two minutes so please go back to what you were doing till I come back" but I think it's wandered into unhappy territory now.)

(I was going to do things I want to say more of too, but if I said, "I'm proud of you," "I love you," or "GREAT job!" any more often Bug would think I was psychotic!    )

I wonder what the PACE translations of the above would be?  Hmmmm.

Post your own!


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Love this list. I say them all everyday, many times too. 

'We're going to be late' is the other which seems to feature heavily - especially on school days!


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

LOL!  Yeah, I got that one, too!


----------



## Macgyver (Oct 27, 2008)

Can I add

Get down (ds is a climber)
In a minute (wanting me to do something right there and then)

Love the list AoC x


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Mummy's job is to keep you safe....THAT is not being safe!
Be careful you are going to hurt yourself
RIGHT....that's it....I've had enough!
Is that a good choice or a bad choice? To which he now replies "I liked it mummy and we all like different things" (too blinking clever for his own good!) 

Loving these xxxx


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Just said another  

What did I  JUST say? His reply "I don't know mummy, my ears aren't working!"


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Show me your kind hands...
Oh dear you've forgotten to turn your listening ears on...
Was that the right thing to do?!...
Hurry up...
Not now...
We haven't got time...
Calm down...
Oh dear do you need to go to your bedroom to calm down?!...
Right, bedroom, you need two minutes to calm down...


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Ahhhh...so you did need the toilet!


----------



## bulmer (Sep 5, 2010)

No you can't have biscuits for dinner...........


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

Sweeties aren't pudding.
I can't look at that, because I'm looking at this.

(I'm loving these.  I never realised how funny this thread could be!)


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

What's that smell....?!!


----------



## katie c (Jun 15, 2009)

(when trying to unplug master c from the ipad to put his shoes on...)

'i'll just do this first mummy...'

cant think where he got that one from


----------



## weemoofrazz (Sep 6, 2013)

*Look at me so I know your ears are working*  (LO has difficulty with maintaining eye contact, not autistic etc)

*Do you see any fairies around here?* (This is usually in response to the 'why?' questions....Why do you have to cook the dinner, Why do you have to hoover....etc etc. The last time I said this on Wednesday my LO actually stopped, looked ponderously and then said he could ask Ben & Holly if they new any fairies that would come and do Mummy's work! 

*Are you going to make a good choice or a bad choice, it's up to you to decide!* Now he just say's 'no choice Mummy, and either swans or storms off!

*His full name in all it's glory followed with.....don't make me come in there!* Oops classic authoritative parenting  

I swear I'm sounding more and more like my own mother as the weeks and months pass, so much so I have purchased several books to read to try to get out of this habit and parent like I really want too, and not by default!


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

Me in total exasperation: For goodness sake! How many times to I have to tell you to do xxxxxx?!
Decisively said 4yr old: Six. 

XXXXX I said NO and I meant it!!

I said smiling to 11mth old baby who was feeding himself pasta covered in sauce with his hands, muck everywhere 'Eurrr! That's minging baby!'
4yr old response 'You're a minion, Mum!' (glad he misunderstood that one but now if someone is mucky he calls them a minion!)

'Can we go on the alligator?' said 4yr old to my friend, who looked at me questioningly whilst I tried not to laugh. 'Yes, we can go up the escalator.'


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

"Try using your eyes to look for things!"  . "Oh look, here is it just where you left it!"


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

new one -hearing yourself in what they say:
Mummy! I put that there for a reason!


----------



## notgivingup (Apr 13, 2012)

Arrows  
There is nothing worse than hearing them repeat your phrases and tone of voice - especially when they sound like your own mother - who you never wanted to sound like when you became a parent!!


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

This is so funny! I'm so glad it's not just me........Agree about the parents thing notgivingup totally  

I said you needed a wee!
I can't cook it quicker!
What did I just say?
What are you doing? (Said knowing full well what he's doing and that it needs to stop!) 

Kx


----------

